# How to contact a board administrator



## Pahicken (Jan 30, 2011)

Please help me. Im a noob so. When i try to update my profile it fails and tells me to contact a board administrator. How do i do that or can you just tell me what the problem is? Thank you.


----------



## smash_brew (Jan 30, 2011)

send a pm to one of the admins.


----------



## The Catboy (Jan 30, 2011)

Send a PM to one of these 3
http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showuser=11874
http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showuser=255
http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showuser=31


----------



## Sterling (Jan 30, 2011)

A Gay Little Catboy said:
			
		

> Send a PM to one of these 3
> http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showuser=11874
> http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showuser=255
> http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showuser=31


Costello
Ace Gunman
Shaunj66


----------



## p1ngpong (Jan 30, 2011)

Before you pm any of the busy admins, what exactly are you trying to do?


----------



## Elvarg (Jan 30, 2011)

when hes trying to update his profile it crashes


----------



## Raiser (Jan 30, 2011)

Elvarg said:
			
		

> when hes trying to update his profile it crashes


I'm pretty sure p1ng is asking for something more specific.
Like location? Sig? or what?


----------



## Costello (Jan 30, 2011)

file uploads have been disabled which is why you cant upload your own photo or avatar 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



to upload a photo use http://pix.gbatemp.net  then put the URL in your profile


----------



## Sterling (Jan 30, 2011)

Costello said:
			
		

> file uploads have been disabled which is why you cant upload your own photo or avatar
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Why have they been disabled? Is this from a previous problem like before?


----------

